# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Проблема с автозагрузкой.

## Black_SOKOL

Здравствуйте. Есть проблема с автозагрузкой некоторых программ, от фирмы iobit, smart defrag и монитор безопасности ASC. Стоит Windows 8.1. Установлена с нуля. И такой глюк только на ноуте произошёл. На стационарном такой проблемы не наблюдается. Но проблема связана с контролем учётных записей. Когда переключаю, система не просит перезагрузиться, как она должна. Отчёт Aida64 прилагаю.Вложение 490195

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Black_SOKOL

Закрыть тему.

----------

